# Purple Dew



## Timebandit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys, i had a double dose today, so here is the second helping. Im really happy with the way this one turned out as well. i think the ladies will like it:biggrin: This is Purple Dew Flake acrylic with a #6 Meisternib.

All Comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## dgscott (Oct 10, 2011)

Very pretty and beautifully finished. Love the blank!

I gotta try some of those pointy ended shapes.
Doug


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 10, 2011)

As killer as ever.


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous work, Justin!

Ken


----------



## TheRealSmith (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome pen:biggrin: you just set the bar one notch higher:frown:


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a beauty!


----------



## wizard (Oct 11, 2011)

*Beautiful!!*

Hey Sensei !! Love the look!!  I think there is a good chance that Allison is going to grab that one!:wink:. Great job Justin! Regards, Your Pupil


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Very pretty and beautifully finished. Love the blank!
> 
> I gotta try some of those pointy ended shapes.
> Doug



Thanks Doug!!



Drstrangefart said:


> As killer as ever.



Thanks again Dr!!



drgoretex said:


> Gorgeous work, Justin!
> 
> Ken



Thanks Ken!!



TheRealSmith said:


> Awesome pen:biggrin: you just set the bar one notch higher:frown:



Thanks!!! Hopefully i can keep it up there!!



Jim15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful pen.



Thanks Jim!!!



MarkD said:


> That's a beauty!



Thanks Mark!!!



wizard said:


> Hey Sensei !! Love the look!!  I think there is a good chance that Allison is going to grab that one!:wink:. Great job Justin! Regards, Your Pupil



Thanks Grasshopper!!! She might!! But she will have to fight for it:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks great Justin! Now did you have to paint the purple or did the blank come like that? I've got a similar blank but white/clear, just curious if it's the same thing or not. I really like the single tone plating on the nib, it really compliments the rest of the pen.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been looking at some of my vintage pens and watching for a close comparison. This pen has the vintage look. Very nice!


----------



## chris63 (Oct 12, 2011)

to get the round end do you use chuck or jig..???


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 12, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Justin! Now did you have to paint the purple or did the blank come like that? I've got a similar blank but white/clear, just curious if it's the same thing or not. I really like the single tone plating on the nib, it really compliments the rest of the pen.



Thanks Brooks!! No painting going on here. That is the acrylic. The acrylic is called Purple Dew Flake.



jaeger said:


> I have been looking at some of my vintage pens and watching for a close comparison. This pen has the vintage look. Very nice!



Thanks!! Thats kind of the look im going for!!



chris63 said:


> to get the round end do you use chuck or jig..???



I use my collet chuck that holds the mandrels that i made to screw into my pens and hold them for turning.


----------



## mrburls (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks really good Justin in that blank. I think I bought a few of those to try out but have'nt had the time lately. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## el_d (Oct 12, 2011)

Feekin sweet Justin.....

The Name Purple Dew, is that as in morning condensation or as in the drink....... EXTREME!!!!!!!


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice work.  Great looking pen.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice looking pen, well done!


----------



## snyiper (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome! purple Dew on ice!!!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 12, 2011)

mrburls said:


> Looks really good Justin in that blank. I think I bought a few of those to try out but have'nt had the time lately.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"




Thanks Keith!! I really like the material!



el_d said:


> Feekin sweet Justin.....
> 
> The Name Purple Dew, is that as in morning condensation or as in the drink....... EXTREME!!!!!!!



LOL!! Thanks Lupe!! That would be the drink!! Im Mean Drank!! Purple Drank!!!



rizaydog said:


> Very nice work.  Great looking pen.



Thank you!!



Constant Laubscher said:


> Nice looking pen, well done!



Thanks Constant!!



snyiper said:


> Awesome! purple Dew on ice!!!!!



Thank you!! Nice and cold!!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks super. Can't find a flaw with it..even the photo's are awesome.


----------



## animefan (Oct 12, 2011)

I love that pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 13, 2011)

Another fine writing instrument Justin. Glad to see a different shape on this one too.The color is seemingly subtle. Real nice work pal.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 13, 2011)

As always, great job!


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 13, 2011)

One of my favorites of your recent batch, Justin.  The rhodium-finish on the nib goes great with the purple!

- Joe


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 13, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Looks super. Can't find a flaw with it..even the photo's are awesome.



Thanks Jeff!!



animefan said:


> I love that pen.



Thank You!!



glycerine said:


> As always, great job!



Thanks!!



dalecamino said:


> Another fine writing instrument Justin. Glad to see a different shape on this one too.The color is seemingly subtle. Real nice work pal.



Thanks Chuck!!



turbowagon said:


> One of my favorites of your recent batch, Justin.  The rhodium-finish on the nib goes great with the purple!
> 
> - Joe



Thanks Joe!! Im liking the way the platings look on this one to!


----------

